# Leaking Ocean Kayak?



## sloughbear44 (May 13, 2013)

I recently bought a Ocean Kayak Endeavor (stripped Prowler) from Bass Pro for $400 on clearance. When I got it home one of the scupper holes looked patched by the manufacture( it was easy to tell, of course I didn't see it in the store). I took it out and tested it anyways. After being rough with it and teaching my wife the basics there was about a quarter of a cup of water in the hull. I was very ruff with it showing my wife how hard it is to flip causing water to come over and get me wet. Do yall think that patch is leaking and i should take it back or do you think the water came in from other areas when i was being rough with it?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

It could be from poor sealing in the "dry" hatches. If I am rough on my 'yak, I mean taking big waves over the bow or flipping it in the surf, I get a small bit of leaking. But, if there was clearly a patch on one of the scuppers that's not present on others, I would take it back and ask for them to take a look at it.

Edit: did you actually flip the 'yak? Also, check the drain plug on the stern and make sure it's tight.


----------



## sloughbear44 (May 13, 2013)

Alright I will check the dry hatches and see if they leak around the edges. I didn't flip just rocked it hard enough to cause water to come over. I really like this kayak and don't want to have to settle for the Ascend because that is all my budget can afford.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about 1/4 cup of water. That's a steal for that kayak at only $400!!! You will never need another paddle kayak again.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

You could fully support it and fill it with water to see if the scupper patch leaks. 

I got over a gallon of water inside mine from a 1/2" hole for wires to run thru and a bad surf launch attempt.


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

1/4 cup of water is pretty insignificant and may even be from condensation.


----------



## rhulsey3 (Mar 29, 2011)

If they will replace it with one that isn't patched then go for it. always better to have a new yak over a patched one. Otherwise, I wouldn't worry about 1/4 cup of water. Had a small leak in one of mine and was taking on gallons in an hour or two.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

If the patch on one of the scupper holes wasn't a good patch, you'd DEFINITELY have more than 1/4 of a cup of water inside the hull real fast. You'd have at least a gallon and most likely, if you stayed out all day in the yak, many gallons of water inside the hull.

Also keep in mind, make sure the pad eyes are tightly sealed with marine grade silicone. Wave water coming over the yak on top of the pad eyes will let lots of water inside the hull if the pad eyes aren't sealed properly.


----------



## AfricanAmercan (Jun 8, 2012)

I have a prowler I got from west marine a few weeks ago- finally took it to the river here in tuscaloosa and did the same thing you did. I also had a small amount of water in the yak after 2hrs or so. Check the front hatch cover- unless you tighten it down really hard, you will not get a good seal on it. You may also want to check with Bass pro and see if they will switch it out for you or confirm you still have the MFG warranty on it and the repair was done by OK. Never hurts to have peace of mind when you are on the drink


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

I've had gallons of water in my yak and it still floats just fine. More difficult to paddle with the extra weight. You would get a lot more water then that in it if it were a bad repair.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

The Pitt said:


> I've had gallons of water in my yak and it still floats just fine. More difficult to paddle with the extra weight. You would get a lot more water then that in it if it were a bad repair.


I've not had the same experience. That's why I don't take chances. I've had a yak fill up so much that it wouldn't float anymore. I was anchored and didn't notice until it was too late. It was basically neutral in the water. No fun a mile out at 3 mile bridge.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

That was in my current yak, Trident 13. My old kayak (Tarpon 120) was originally a bare bones yak that was outfitted to match the angler addition. The flush mount rod holders in the back were not sealed, the bottom of the holders was open. That kayak got water in it every time out also. Until you feel safe that its only a little water getting in keep checking. A little water never hurt anybody though.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 8, 2007)

Ocean kayak told me that up to one cup of water per trip is normal and expected, comes through pad eyes/latches/plugs


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

I would fill the kayak up with water and see if there are any leaks.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

*seal*



jasoncooperpcola said:


> You could fully support it and fill it with water to see if the scupper patch leaks.
> 
> I got over a gallon of water inside mine from a 1/2" hole for wires to run thru and a bad surf launch attempt.


 
If you didn't seal where the wires wnnt through the hull. Try one of these, Pics attached. The wire cap is a couple of bucks and the wire seal is less than 10. Both available at a West Marine.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the first one pictured. Just have not installed it yet!


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

As long as you have it covered.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep its in my dry hatch behind my seat. I am moving my trsducer inside the hull then will install the cable clam.


----------

